# Outdoor Portraits C&C



## mooney101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Some seniors and a couple of my niece outdoor portraits, would love some feedback...

http://bcmphotography.com

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.)





6.)





7.)





8.)





9.)





10.)


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2008)

A very strong set, they are all quite good.  My first impression was that they are mostly a little on the bright side, especially looking at the skin tones....but that seams to be your style so I won't say it's wrong.


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 7, 2008)

agreed, I think this is a very strong set. I think the skin smoothing is a little strong for my tastes, most noticeable in 3 but also obvious in 1,2,3,8,9,10  

Very nice overall though.


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank guys. I only really over do the skin with the seniors (young peeps). They LOVE the smooth look.


----------



## lostep3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What did you use for editing? It looks like HDR, Nice work.


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 7, 2008)

lostep3 said:


> What did you use for editing? It looks like HDR, Nice work.



Got the HDR look from lightroom. Just takes some minor editing in photoshop to blend in some of the ruff spots but it can be done with one image and get great results. Very subtle HRD look to senior portraits seems to sit them off to me


----------



## lostep3 (Nov 7, 2008)

mooney101 said:


> Got the HDR look from lightroom. Just takes some minor editing in photoshop to blend in some of the ruff spots but it can be done with one image and get great results. Very subtle HRD look to senior portraits seems to sit them off to me



Wow I didn't think you could get that look from lightroom, looks good


----------



## bblaine (Nov 7, 2008)

pictures look great, however i am hoping the bathing suit pictures aren't senior pics


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

Freakin awesome!  Very inspirational stuff.  

NJ


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 7, 2008)

bblaine said:


> pictures look great, however i am hoping the bathing suit pictures aren't senior pics




Actually they are  And just to show how differnt some moms can be, the mother had her on on fours and says "stick your butt in the air, its not up enough" lol


----------



## bblaine (Nov 8, 2008)

mooney101 said:


> Actually they are  And just to show how differnt some moms can be, the mother had her on on fours and says "stick your butt in the air, its not up enough" lol


 

oh my


----------



## Arch (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice set, well done :thumbup:


----------



## tallbell (Nov 10, 2008)

wow your work is absolutely amazing, i love, love, love your website, you are an edit master, the ballet montage was just breath taking,


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback and personal emails. I've got some more stuff I'm working on and I'll post some more to get some more C&C. Its nice to hear from other photographers and get some honest feedback.


----------



## thierrylord (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of HDR portraits but these are truly amazing, awesome job there!


----------



## cereal83 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice pics, what country were these taken in? Also were these friends or clients?


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 12, 2008)

Taken in Ohio USA. These were clients expect for 8 and 9 are of my niece.

thanks again....


----------



## aprileve (Nov 15, 2008)

wow! #1 is incredible. I love it as a senior pic. really really awesome.
#5 is also a fav. LOVE the editing you did on it.


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just wanted _*Megan*_ to know I did respond to your email and I wanted to make sure that you knew encase maybe your junk email filter got it instead. Again thanks for all the comments and emails.


----------

